# Unbearable



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

I almost couldn't bear to get on here tonight. I lost all 6 of my babies. My neighbor's dog went through an electric fence, two chain link fences, chicken wire and a wooden coop to get to them. Please take the safety of your chickens seriously. I now know a few things I could have done differently


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

NOTHING is "unbearable"...if YOU are alive and well.
SAD..._certainly_....BUT....WE progress and LEARN with each "failure".
I lost my entire flock to a BIG ****. _Unfortunate_....BUT, I started OVER AGAIN with
a better understanding of what chickens I preferred AND HOW to protect them.

You have my _SINCERE _*Condolences !!!
BUT...*_ENJOY the opportunity to START OVER AGAIN _!

*BEST WISHES *_for your _NEW OPPORTUNITY *!!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

That's rough. I'm sorry. Don't be hard on yourself. You'll get through it.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Well if the dog did that much damage I would be calling the police and having them make restitution. 

I lost several hens on the road to careless drivers (very bumpy dirt road with a 15mph limit) and one man stopped with the body of one of my hens in his hands to apologize and he paid me $10 for the loss of my laying hen. I told him he's welcome to take her for dinner, but he didn't want to upset his wife, so since my husband was home we went ahead and butchered her.

Over the years I've lost chickens, but it is never easy. On one hand it's the loss of pets and companions that fill your day with joy and drama. On the other hand it's a horrid waste of your time, money and energy. I would hold the dog responsible. Your neighbor needs to have the dog controlled before it kills other cats, dogs and even children.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. I would deffinitly be having the owner of that dog pay for damages ( fixing the coop, fences, replacing BREEDER quality chicks). Take lots of pics and make sure the owner is held responsible.


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

My neighbor was very sweet, she offered to pay for damages, I declined (I just wanted the offer). She already put her dog down this morning. We will be starting over with added security. =)


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What a tragedy for both of you. This has to be hard for your neighbor too.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that. Did you file a complaint with the local PD?


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

Austin said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Did you file a complaint with the local PD?


I don't think it's necessary, my neighbor offered to pay for damages and then she put her dog down this morning.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I would say it's not neccesary then. 

I feel for the both of you. I'm sorry you are having to go through it.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow. Sad story for all involved.


----------

